# You Know You're Getting Old When......



## CDs

You start getting called Sir.


----------



## Becca

...when you start posting 'You know when you're getting old' threads.


----------



## CDs

Becca said:


> ...when you start posting 'You know when you're getting old' threads.


Hey!

Good one but I did post this thread for a friend. I'm still young. Maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Manxfeeder

You know you're getting old when you hear a song you used to rock out to being covered by a cheesy soft-jazz band over the speakers in the dentist's office.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

You know you're getting old when your friends start having babies _on purpose_.


----------



## Totenfeier

I am a man.

Younger _men_ are now starting to hold convenience store doors open for me.

_You kids! Get offa my lawn!_


----------



## Dan Ante

CDs said:


> You start getting called Sir.


I would love that, much better than being called 'a grumpy old C+*$, and to be quite honest I don't care what I am called its only my body that is old I am still young at heart.


----------



## KenOC

The only time you get animated in conversation is when you're talking about your medications.


----------



## Klassik

Working with college students will make you feel old pretty quickly. Some of the students are as young as 15 (it's a relatively new thing I guess for whippersnappers to attend high school and college full-time at the same time through the college) so they weren't even born for things like Sept. 11, 2001. Even the normally aged ones don't have much/any recollection of it. George W. Bush might as well be Warren G. Harding as far as they are concerned. So, yeah, I'm as old as dirt to them. One of them asked me a couple of years ago if I rode a dinosaur to school back in the day! 

I'm in a bit of an odd position though. I'm on the wrong side of 30 so I can't be trusted (never trust anyone over 30, remember?), but OTOH, I am one of the youngest adults they can talk to. So, yeah, they are willing to talk to me about things that they probably wouldn't mention to older co-workers (sometimes I wish they wouldn't), but they won't take my advice seriously even if they ask for it. Oh well. It's really quite sad at how they look down at some of my older co-workers in their 50-60s just because of their age.



Richard Macduff said:


> You know you're getting old when your friends start having babies _on purpose_.


:lol: That's a good one!


----------



## Bettina

The day that I stop getting sexually harassed by men while walking down the street - that's when I'll know that I'm getting old. I'm actually waiting eagerly for that moment! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> The day that I stop getting sexually harassed by men while walking down the street


Julia Roberts, is that you? :lol: Maybe Roy Orbison is popular in your area!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Julia Roberts, is that you? :lol: Maybe Roy Orbison is popular in your area!


Haha, I'm definitely not as hot as Julia! But the comments that I hear from men do sometimes resemble the Pretty Woman song. That's just the way some men are...they like to stare at women and make comments. It was kind of fun when it first started happening to me in my teens. Now, 20 years later, I'm sick of it. I'm totally ready to pass the baton to the next generation of young women!! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Haha, I'm definitely not as hot as Julia! But the comments that I hear from men do sometimes resemble the Pretty Woman song. That's just the way some men are...they like to stare at women and make comments. It was kind of fun when it first started happening to me in my teens. Now, 20 years later, I'm sick of it. I'm totally ready to pass the baton to the next generation of young women!! :lol:


As a member of the Chromosome Y club, I apologize for our thoughtless behavior! I don't know what to say! I try really hard to keep it classy, but it's true that us men use our "southernly brain" to guide our thoughts sometimes! Ok, most of the time! It's a struggle, trust me! 

Sometimes women think that they'll fend off such behavior by wearing sweats or something like that! That does not work! It just makes us wonder if there is something great under there! :lol:

Maybe just hit the rude men with a purse or something like that. It'll make them think you are a granny even if you aren't!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> As a member of the Chromosome Y club, I apologize for our thoughtless behavior! I don't know what to say! I try really hard to keep it classy, but it's true that us men use our "southernly brain" to guide our thoughts sometimes! Ok, most of the time! It's a struggle, trust me!
> 
> Sometimes women think that they'll fend off such behavior by wearing sweats or something like that! That does not work! It just makes us wonder if there is something great under there! :lol:
> 
> Maybe just hit the rude men with a purse or something like that. It'll make them think you are a granny even if you aren't!


There's no need for you to apologize on behalf of all men! Many men are quite thoughtful and respectful and they would never hoot at women on the street. In fact, I suspect that most classical music aficionados would never do such a thing. They might sneak a subtle peek, but they would be discreet about it.  It's probably the rap or country music fans who are the worst offenders! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> There's no need for you to apologize on behalf of all men! Many men are quite thoughtful and respectful and they would never hoot at women on the street.


Well, I don't hoot. Now I feel good about myself!



> In fact, I suspect that most classical music aficionados would never do such a thing. They might sneak a subtle peek, but they would be discreet about it.  It's probably the rap or country music fans who are the worst offenders! :lol:


Ah, yes, us male classical fans learn to "sight read" with the little peeks! :lol: I figure that rock fans are probably the worst. Some fans of bands like Rush probably haven't seen a woman at a concert since the 1970s so they'll probably stare at a woman for several minutes with drool and everything!  Now the rock fans are going to get on me! I'm kidding! 

I interact with a lot of people at work throughout the day. One of the most awkward things is when a guy comes up to me (usually always an older guy) and starts going on about how beautiful a female co-worker is or something like that. Sometimes I feel like keeping a purse around my desk so I can slap them silly! I even had to file a report with security about one guy. Hopefully I don't become one of those old guys!


----------



## ldiat

really handicapping horseracing....


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when twenty year old employees start calling you "sir" in supermarkets and restaurants....so I've been told.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The ultimate . . . when they give you a senior discount without asking first.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bettina said:


> The day that I stop getting sexually harassed by men while walking down the street - that's when I'll know that I'm getting old. I'm actually waiting eagerly for that moment! :lol:


Along that line, you know you're getting old when you follow an attractive lady and find your eyes wandering to the faces of the nearby construction workers (their expressions are priceless).


----------



## elgar's ghost

How about this line from the old folk song?

'...and it takes you all night to do what you used to do all night...'


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when you are no longer being asked for ID when buying Kahlúa to pour over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when 20 year old females get up to give you, a male, their seat on a subway or bus....from what I have seen.


----------



## Judith

When you go into a room and forget what you've gone in there for like I do!!!

Also when young, the conversation was social life, now its what medication you're on!!


----------



## Art Rock

When you post a reply and halfway you


----------



## Dim7

Judith said:


> When you go into a room and forget what you've gone in there for like I do!!!


In that case I've always been old.


----------



## hpowders

When my father keeps shouting at me, "DIE!! DIE ALREADY!!!" and I don't.

No.....that's not it. Wrong thread.


----------



## Lenny

Honestly, I think I'm getting old because whenever I start conversation with people, they get bored and change subject when I barely get warmed up on the subject!


----------



## Bettina

Lenny said:


> Honestly, I think I'm getting old because whenever I start conversation with people, they get bored and change subject when I barely get warmed up on the subject!


I don't think that's a sign of getting old. I think it's a sign of being an intellectual who likes to dig deeply into things, whereas many people are happy to make a few passing comments about something and then they flit away to the next subject.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...when you can read, but just can't see... (Got new glasses today)


----------



## Manxfeeder

. . . when you doctor was born the year you graduated from high school. Or worse, college.


----------



## JeffD

When The Beatles and The Rolling Stones are considered "old people's music" and the Grateful Dead is called "paunch rock" because of the physical shape of the mostly older gentlemen who still love it.


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when your former students mostly have gray hair.


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when you mention that your favorite performances of the Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique are by Pierre Monteux and Charles Munch and nobody on TC knows what you are talking about.


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when you have heard Claudio Arrau, Artur Rubinstein and Nathan Milstein give solo concerts, once upon a time.


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when you spend most of the day contributing posts to this thread.


----------



## Totenfeier

Manxfeeder said:


> The ultimate . . . when they give you a senior discount without asking first.


Then it's over; I have experienced *The Ultimate*.


----------



## Klassik

Lenny said:


> Honestly, I think I'm getting old because whenever I start conversation with people, they get bored and change subject when I barely get warmed up on the subject!





Bettina said:


> I don't think that's a sign of getting old. I think it's a sign of being an intellectual who likes to dig deeply into things, whereas many people are happy to make a few passing comments about something and then they flit away to the next subject.


It could be what Bettina says, but I think it's just life as a classical music fan! It probably happens to the young classical fans anytime they bring up classical music. There's something about liking classical music that gets one labeled as an "old heart" or "old fart" even if one isn't that old!


----------



## hpowders

You know you are getting old when you go to Bonefish Grill for dinner at 4 PM and the gorgeous 20 year old server says, "enjoy your lunch!"


----------



## JeffD

You know you are getting old when you have Advil with your morning coffee.


----------



## Vaneyes

....you want to sue someone for putting your wedding menu on eBay.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/36442...tar-studded-wedding-were-put-on-ebay-for-500/


----------



## KenOC

Totenfeier said:


> Then it's over; I have experienced *The Ultimate*.


I think the ultimate is when your waiter says, "Sorry Sir. We only serve those likely to live long enough to pay."


----------



## Vaneyes

....when you choose the soup.


----------



## Klassik

You know you are old when your socks and underwear are old enough to vote! Or maybe that's when you know you are cheap?


----------



## hpowders

Totenfeier said:


> Then it's over; I have experienced *The Ultimate*.


We have a different definition of *"The Ultimate"*

For me, it's when the 20 something waitress spontaneously writes her phone number on my receipt, but let me know how that other ultimate thing is working out for you.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> You know you are old when your socks and underwear are old enough to vote! Or maybe that's when you know you are cheap?


I didn't know that socks and underwear were allowed to vote! Maybe that explains the election results...


----------



## hpowders

The older I get.....the drier my socks.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I didn't know that socks and underwear were allowed to vote! Maybe that explains the election results...


Don't blame my underwear for any mess we are in! My underwear's idea of making America great again would be going back to the days before I ate German food! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> The older I get.....the drier my socks.


They have those little blue pills for that you know!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> They have those little blue pills for that you know!


For what? Acid reflux?


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Don't blame my underwear for any mess we are in! My underwear's idea of making America great again would be going back to the days before I ate German food! :lol:


My underwear is eagerly waiting for me to get old, so that there won't be any more bloodstains all over the fabric! Of course, when I get old, then I suppose that there will be accidents of a different nature. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> For what? Acid reflux?


Oh Mylanta!

But if that's what you want to call it, sure!


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> My underwear is eagerly waiting for me to get old, so that there won't be any more bloodstains all over the fabric! Of course, when I get old, then I suppose that there will be accidents of a different nature. :lol:


 I was doing just fine before this week, but now I'll have to see a psychologist for the Sabre Dance situation and now this too! Maybe Freud was right about that whole dick envy thing! It's a fickle beast, but at least we don't bleed! Well, unless we pull a Schumann that is!

There is an amazing circle of life though. We come into the world bald, screaming, and pooping all over ourselves. If we live long enough, we pretty much go out of this world that same way! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> My underwear is eagerly waiting for me to get old, so that there won't be any more bloodstains all over the fabric! Of course, when I get old, then I suppose that there will be accidents of a different nature. :lol:


Just keep it off the white keys, please.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> You know you are old when your socks and underwear are old enough to vote! Or maybe that's when you know you are cheap?


So how long have you gone wearing the same pair of socks?

A day?

A week?

A month?

400 TC posts?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> So how long have you gone wearing the same pair of socks?
> 
> A day?
> 
> A week?
> 
> A month?
> 
> 400 TC posts?


The reality is that my socks and underwear last so long because I rarely wear them! I'm as free as a bird, baby!

Oh, and it does not take some people a whole day to get 400 TC posts! :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

Bettina said:


> My underwear is eagerly waiting for me to get old, so that there won't be any more bloodstains all over the fabric! Of course, when I get old, then I suppose that there will be accidents of a different nature. :lol:


One thing you do learn is "Never trust a fart" apologies if that offends any one


----------



## dillonp2020

You like to go for walks around the city and think about how terrible all of the new crap is, music most of all.


----------



## Lenny

Klassik said:


> It could be what Bettina says, but I think it's just life as a classical music fan! It probably happens to the young classical fans anytime they bring up classical music. There's something about liking classical music that gets one labeled as an "old heart" or "old fart" even if one isn't that old!


This! Maybe the brain just wires to follow long developments, even if there's none


----------



## Star

Peopke comment on your crocodile shoes and you are n bare feet!


----------



## Totenfeier

KenOC said:


> I think the ultimate is when your waiter says, "Sorry Sir. We only serve those likely to live long enough to pay."


Reminds me of this one...

*Doctor: *"I'm sorry, sir, but your test results show that you only have ten..."

*Frightened patient, interrupting:* "Ten what? Months? Weeks?"

*Doctor: *"...nine, eight, seven..."


----------



## Klassik

You know you're getting old when you start having hair growing out of places where you didn't think hair grew. It's like my ears are getting their own beards recently. I don't get it. It's certainly not conducive to good classical music listening! I could go into more hairy stories, but I'll spare the forum!


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> You know you're getting old when you start having hair growing out of places where you didn't think hair grew. It's like my ears are getting their own beards recently. I don't get it. It's certainly not conducive to good classical music listening! I could go into more hairy stories, but I'll spare the forum!


Thank you for that, now I see my elderly neighbour in a different way .


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> You know you're getting old when you start having hair growing out of places where you didn't think hair grew. It's like my ears are getting their own beards recently. I don't get it. It's certainly not conducive to good classical music listening! I could go into more hairy stories, but I'll spare the forum!


If you start growing ears of corn, then I would be corn-cerned.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> If you start growing ears of corn, then I would be corn-cerned.


Don't worry, I have extra-wide cross-trainers to keep the corns off my feet. Of course, those dad shoes might make me look older than I am. At least they aren't Velcro shoes!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You know you're getting old when you have friends who didn't remember 9/11 or weren't even born yet...


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You know you're getting old when you have friends who didn't remember 9/11 or weren't even born yet...


 Like I mentioned earlier, I work with college students as young as 15. These students were not even born yet when Sept. 11th, 2001, happened. Here are some other things I get from them. Some of them want to use my fax machine to send school documents and such. The machine uses a POTS landland that does not have long distance. I tell them that it has to be a local call, but they have no idea what that means! I guess they've only used cell phones where all US calls are free (well, except for 1-900 numbers, but I have no idea if they even know what those are! Sex lines are probably pretty old fashion in an era of hook up apps and such). Also, I had one who had no idea how to fill out an address on an envelope! Another thing that comes to mind is that some do not know that TV wasn't always widescreen. They have no idea why some shows come in with the 4:3 resolution that is more square than what they are used to.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I work with college students as young as 15. These students were not even born yet when Sept. 11th, 2001, happened. Here are some other things I get from them. Some of them want to use my fax machine to send school documents and such. The machine uses a POTS landland that does not have long distance. I tell them that it has to be a local call, but they have no idea what that means! I guess they've only used cell phones where all US calls are free (well, except for 1-900 numbers, but I have no idea if they even know what those are! Sex lines are probably pretty old fashion in an era of hook up apps and such). Also, I had one who had no idea how to fill out an address on an envelope! Another thing that comes to mind is that some do not know that TV wasn't always widescreen. They have no idea why some shows come in with *the 4:3 resolution *that is more square than what they are used to.


I totally misread this as 4'33" at first, and I wondered why you were referring to the Cage piece.:lol: I guess that's another item to add to my list: you know you're getting old when you misread 4:3 as 4'33".


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I totally misread this as 4'33" at first, and I wondered why you were referring to the Cage piece.:lol: I guess that's another item to add to my list: you know you're getting old when you misread 4:3 as 4'33".


Now who's getting ( a bit ) older now?:lol:


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Don't worry, I have extra-wide cross-trainers to keep the corns off my feet. Of course, those dad shoes might make me look older than I am. At least they aren't Velcro shoes!


Reminds me of those clown sneakers Kramer was wearing on Seinfeld. The episode with Mel Tormé.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> I totally misread this as 4'33" at first, and I wondered why you were referring to the Cage piece.:lol: I guess that's another item to add to my list: you know you're getting old when you misread 4:3 as 4'33".





hpowders said:


> Reminds me of those clown sneakers Kramer was wearing on Seinfeld. The episode with Mel Tormé.


Supposedly _Seinfeld_ was a show about nothing. Does that make it the 4'33" of TV? Personally, I find _Seinfeld_ much more entertaining even if today's college students consider it an oldie like _The Jeffersons_, _Sanford and Son_, or _Mama's Family_!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Supposedly _Seinfeld_ was a show about nothing. Does that make it the 4'33" of TV? Personally, I find _Seinfeld_ much more entertaining even if today's college students consider it an oldie like _The Jeffersons_, _Sanford and Son_, or _Mama's Family_!


Funny is funny. Seinfeld. I Love Lucy. The Honeymooners. The TC Sub-forums.


----------



## Sloe

Klassik said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I work with college students as young as 15. These students were not even born yet when Sept. 11th, 2001, happened. Here are some other things I get from them. Some of them want to use my fax machine to send school documents and such. The machine uses a POTS landland that does not have long distance. I tell them that it has to be a local call, but they have no idea what that means! I guess they've only used cell phones where all US calls are free (well, except for 1-900 numbers, but I have no idea if they even know what those are! Sex lines are probably pretty old fashion in an era of hook up apps and such). Also, I had one who had no idea how to fill out an address on an envelope! Another thing that comes to mind is that some do not know that TV wasn't always widescreen. They have no idea why some shows come in with the 4:3 resolution that is more square than what they are used to.


I feel old meeting people that are born in the late eighties that are not that much younger than me that have never seen Dallas and Falcon Crest, takes having a water closet and bathroom for granted, no memory of having only two TV channels and three radio channels, always had a video player and never played vinyl records.


----------



## Klassik

Sloe said:


> I feel old meeting people that are born in the late eighties that are not that much younger than me that have never seen Dallas and Falcon Crest, takes having a water closet and bathroom for granted, no memory of having only two TV channels and three radio channels, always had a video player and *never played vinyl records*.


Well, some of these young people seem more willing to play records than older people. I'd say we're old enough to know why we abandoned the format to begin with! 

Maybe this is a sign of being old, but am I right to think that it's wrong to call records "vinyls?" Vinyl records are fine in my book, LPs are fine, but vinyls? Should we call CDs polycarbonates then? (Perhaps I shouldn't say anything, that sounds terrible!) I notice that young people today call VCRs/VCPs/VTRs/VTCs "VHS Players." It's technically accurate I guess, but it just sounds strange. 

As for _Dallas_, as a native Houstonian who does not like soap operas and roots for the New York Giants, I say that I can't stand the show. Having said that, the disco style intro song from the first season or two is extremely catchy! I just try to ignore the image of Texas Stadium in that video. It's not quite as good as the disco-themed _CHiPs_ intro, but it's good. My brother and I used to pretend to be the CHiPs on our bikes back in the day. Obviously, I don't pretend to be Erik Estrada now! As for _Dynasty_, well, I have no use for that trash!


----------



## Vaneyes

*There is only one cure for gray hair. It was invented by a Frenchman. It is called the guillotine. (P.G. Wodehouse)

**I've learned that life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer it gets to the end, the faster it goes.** (**Andy Rooney)

**I'm at an age when my back goes out more than I do. (Phyllis Diller)

I'm at the age where food has taken the place of sex in my life. In fact, I've just had a mirror put over my kitchen table. (Rodney Dangerfield)

The first sign of maturity is the discovery that the volume knob also turns to the left. (Jerry M. Wright)

At my age, flowers scare me. (George Burns)

It's not that I'm afraid to die, I just don't want to be there when it happens. (Woody Allen)

*


----------



## Dan Ante

Gradually going to more funerals of friends, that gets me worried.


----------



## ArtMusic

....when one starts to fart very often and uncontrollably. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

ArtMusic said:


> ....when one starts to fart very often and uncontrollably. :lol:


I've always done that!  I use subterfuge to pretend that I'm playing the bassoon for Haydn's 93rd. That symphony has to come out at the oddest times! When I tie my shoes, while I wait in line at the grocery store, and when I shuck my corn! 

Just kidding of course! But, seriously, you should invest in some Beano!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I've always done that!  I use subterfuge to pretend that I'm playing the bassoon for Haydn's 93rd. That symphony has to come out at the oddest times! When I tie my shoes, while I wait in line at the grocery store, and when I shuck my corn!
> 
> Just kidding of course! But, seriously, you should invest in some Beano!


You should carry a bassoon everywhere you go, to make your subterfuge more believable. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> I've always done that!  I use subterfuge to pretend that I'm playing the bassoon for Haydn's 93rd. That symphony has to come out at the oddest times! When I tie my shoes, while I wait in line at the grocery store, and when I shuck my corn!
> 
> Just kidding of course! But, seriously, you should invest in some Beano!


You should pipe it and you can become a CSG (coal seam gas) substitute - just think you could also break the mid east oil and gas monopoly and save the world from global warming and an another financial disaster.............


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> You should carry a bassoon everywhere you go, to make your subterfuge more believable. :lol:


Instead of open carry of guns, people should carry around a bassoon. Nothing instills more fear or will clear out a room like hearing someone play the bassoon! Especially if it's being used as subterfuge for farts! 

Just kidding, bassoonists! 



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You should pipe it and you can become a CSG (coal seam gas) substitute - just think you could also break the mid east oil and gas monopoly and save the world from global warming and an another financial disaster.............


I knew a guy in high school who would always try (unsuccessfully it seemed) to bottle his farts. I guess he just wanted to save the memories?


----------



## Dan Ante

When you can't get at the bottom 3 shelves of you CD collection.


----------



## Klassik

Dan Ante said:


> When you can't get at the bottom 3 shelves of you CD collection.


One of the Half Price Books stores I frequent puts their clearance CDs on the very bottom rack. I can get down there just fine, but I usually get lightheaded stooping down there to browse through the CDs for several minutes. There's usually nothing but rubbish down there like Bon Jovi, Ricky Martin, and Henryk Górecki CDs. One of these days I'm going to pass out and hit my head on the concrete floor just so I can get some "deals" like that $1 Richard Nanes CD I brought from those clearance racks once!


----------



## Klassik

You Know You're Getting Old When......you listen to classical music on a Hi-Fi system while sitting down and focusing on the music. I think this is only something old people do. Or old at heart at least. I'm really not that old, but sometimes I act like it when I fall asleep listening to music!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> You Know You're Getting Old When......*you listen to classical music on a Hi-Fi system while sitting down and focusing on the music.* I think this is only something old people do. Or old at heart at least. I'm really not that old, but sometimes I act like it when I fall asleep listening to music!


In that case, I guess I've always been old at heart! :lol: That's basically how I've been listening to classical music ever since I was in my early teens: I sit down and listen to every detail of the music. However, I don't fall asleep while listening, so maybe I'm middle-aged at heart rather than old! :lol:


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> In that case, I guess I've always been old at heart! :lol: That's basically how I've been listening to classical music ever since I was in my early teens: I sit down and listen to every detail of the music. However, I don't fall asleep while listening, so maybe I'm middle-aged at heart rather than old! :lol:


I think being middle-aged is the worst category to be in! It has none of the perks of being young and none of the perks of being old! People let old people be cranky, fall asleep at odd times, fart in public, and so forth. Middle-aged people get called out for that!

I know, I know. The jokes write themselves. A Baroque music fan who falls asleep while listening to music! :lol: I prefer to look at the positives. I don't drool when I fall asleep, I don't snore (at least I don't think so, but that would add some interesting texture to the orchestration!), and I can actually make it through at least a couple of CDs without having to run for a toilet break!

Speaking of which, you know you're getting old when you actually know what the word _incontinence_ means!  It's not exactly a word young people throw around often!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You guys are depressing me now. D: I guess these things will come to all...


----------



## Bettina

When you can listen to the same piece over and over again, and it always sounds fresh and new because you're losing your memory!! :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You guys are depressing me now. D: I guess these things will come to all...


Cheer up your only as old as the woman you feel,


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I think being middle-aged is the worst category to be in! It has none of the perks of being young and none of the perks of being old! People let old people be cranky, fall asleep at odd times, fart in public, and so forth. Middle-aged people get called out for that!
> 
> I know, I know. The jokes write themselves. A Baroque music fan who falls asleep while listening to music! :lol: I prefer to look at the positives. I don't drool when I fall asleep, I don't snore (at least I don't think so, but that would add some interesting texture to the orchestration!), and I can actually make it through at least a couple of CDs without having to run for a toilet break!
> 
> Speaking of which, you know you're getting old when you actually know what the word _incontinence_ means!  It's not exactly a word young people throw around often!


I don't even remember middle-age.


----------



## Bellinilover

You say "That play is based *on* the book" instead of "That play is based *off* the book."

When you hear the name of the actor Ralph Fiennes, the first association you make is "Amon Goeth in _Schindler's List_" rather than "Lord Voldemort in _Harry Potter_."

Likewise, when you hear "Sherlock Holmes" you immediately think "Jeremy Brett" rather than "Robert Downey, Jr." or "Benedict Cumberbatch."

You can remember when restaurants had smoking sections.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bellinilover said:


> You say "That play is based *on* the book" instead of "That play is based *off* the book."
> 
> When you hear the name of the actor Ralph Fiennes, the first association you make is "Amon Goeth in _Schindler's List_" rather than "Lord Voldemort in _Harry Potter_."
> 
> Likewise, when you hear "Sherlock Holmes" you immediately think "Jeremy Brett" rather than "Robert Downey, Jr." or "Benedict Cumberbatch."


For me Sherlock Holmes is Basil Rathbone









Good God Imust be old


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...you're older than your students parents. (I'm sure I can drink them under the table)


----------



## Bettina

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> ...you're older than your students parents. (*I'm sure I can drink them under the table*)


I've never tried playing drinking games with the parents of my piano students. But that's a good idea and I'll keep it in mind for the next piano recital! :lol:


----------



## Totenfeier

Bellinilover said:


> You say "That play is based *on* the book" instead of "That play is based *off* the book."
> 
> When you hear the name of the actor Ralph Fiennes, the first association you make is "Amon Goeth in _Schindler's List_" rather than "Lord Voldemort in _Harry Potter_."
> 
> Likewise, when you hear "Sherlock Holmes" you immediately think "Jeremy Brett" rather than "Robert Downey, Jr." or "Benedict Cumberbatch."
> 
> You can remember when restaurants had smoking sections.


Check, check, check, aaaaaand...check.

Hell...I can remember when SCHOOLS had smoking sections.


----------



## Dan Ante

Schools?? I remember when they caned you at morning assy and slapped your face if you were rude in class, kids today just run riot and don't know the word NO or punishment.:scold:


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> In that case, I guess I've always been old at heart! :lol: That's basically how I've been listening to classical music ever since I was in my early teens: I sit down and listen to every detail of the music. However, I don't fall asleep while listening, so maybe I'm middle-aged at heart rather than old! :lol:


Same with me. I only fall asleep listening to the drolling talking heads on Cable News and watching dumb movies. Classical music? Never!!


----------



## hpowders

Dan Ante said:


> Gradually going to more funerals of friends, that gets me worried.


Yes. That is the sober reality of aging. Your social circle will gradually diminish in size.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Same with me. I only fall asleep listening to the drolling talking heads on Cable News and watching dumb movies. Classical music? Never!!


Falling asleep while watching cable news? That sounds dangerous! I think that's how they plant covfefe in your mind!

Speaking of which, inventing your own words is a sign that you are old and senile. :lol:


----------



## satoru

After a visit to a used CD shop in town, I sometime find that I have bought a CD that already is in my collection. That's a sign of aging, of course. But one day, I realized I surely got older when I found that I bought a third copy of a same CD. Good grief ...


----------



## KenOC

Bellinilover said:


> You can remember when restaurants had smoking sections.


I remember when you could smoke anywhere in restaurants. The idea of banning smoking would have been ridiculous!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> I remember when you could smoke anywhere in restaurants. The idea of banning smoking would have been ridiculous!


You just need to move to Paris and you can still enjoy smoking anywhere


----------



## Art Rock

Already a few times I tried to start the coffee machine with the stereo remote control.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Art Rock said:


> Already a few times I tried to start the coffee machine with the stereo remote control.....


Does it give you a selection of more bass or treble in your Cappuccino


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You guys are depressing me now. D: I guess these things will come to all...


There is only one alternative to getting old, but it involves not getting old...



satoru said:


> After a visit to a used CD shop in town, I sometime find that I have bought a CD that already is in my collection. That's a sign of aging, of course. But one day, I realized I surely got older when I found that I bought a third copy of a same CD. Good grief ...


"CD shop"??


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> Already a few times I tried to start the coffee machine with the stereo remote control.....


Don't blame yourself. We have definitely reached the remote control saturation point.


----------



## satoru

TurnaboutVox said:


> "CD shop"??


Sorry, I wasn't paying attention and phrased it by a direct translation from Japanese. Please read it as "used CD store". Well, my English has been bad for more than 40 years, so this is not a sign of aging.


----------



## dillonp2020

Klassik said:


> You know you're getting old when you start having hair growing out of places where you didn't think hair grew. It's like my ears are getting their own beards recently. I don't get it. It's certainly not conducive to good classical music listening! I could go into more hairy stories, but I'll spare the forum!


Next up on "Most Recent Purchases" for Klassik


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> "CD shop"??





satoru said:


> Sorry, I wasn't paying attention and phrased it by a direct translation from Japanese. Please read it as "used CD store". Well, my English has been bad for more than 40 years, so this is not a sign of aging.


Sorry, satoru. I was not criticising your English, which is impeccable. It was an attempt at a joke, the joke being - what is a CD store? They don't exist in bricks-and-mortar form in the UK any more. But a joke you have to explain is a failed joke, imo. :lol:

~ _T-Vox_


----------



## Rach Man

. . . when a concert that you would really like to see is coming to a venue near you, but it starts at 10:00 PM, so you say the heck with it!


----------



## Klassik

dillonp2020 said:


> Next up on "Most Recent Purchases" for Klassik
> View attachment 94980


That might help, but will it do anything for the beards that seem to be growing out of my earlobes? :lol:



Art Rock said:


> Already a few times I tried to start the coffee machine with the stereo remote control.....


Some people say you can solve this problem by getting a stereo with knobs and tubes. Others will say that you can solve this problem by having the knobs and tubes make your coffee for you! :devil:

Now before the ladies come to kill me, I'm just kidding. I wouldn't do that!  Having said that, even though I'm not _that_ old, I am old enough to have grown up in a house that did not have a remote controlled TV during my early days. Mom had to serve as our remote control! "MOM! Get over here from three rooms over and change the channel to 11!" :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You keep listening to the same "new" cd over and over


----------



## elgar's ghost

...you jealously ask your friend where he got his woollen cardigan from.


----------

